# Photos from my tanks



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Borrowed a 50mm f/1.4 lens from a friend and spent several days shooting pictures. I uploaded a bunch to my flickr set, but wanted to share some here:



I love the tail pattern...










Tanks:

72g


15g/20g


240g


Tanks not pictured: 150g, 60g, 30g, 12g nano, 20g breeding tank with blue discus fry.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice setup!


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice apisto (cool subdued colors) and discus!


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Striking barbs...really cool set ups.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i really like the setup. what kind of camera are you shooting with and whats the shutter speed on it? thanks


----------



## jrb77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Seriously awesome planted tank skills! On your 240g photo can you explain the "emmersed" set-up you have? It looks like you have a planted shelf on the back that drains into your tank. Do you pump water out to the plants?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

m3177o,
If you click the photos, you will be taken to Flickr. Once there, click on "more properties" on the right side and you will find all the photo details. In a nutshell, it was a Nikon D70 with a 50mm f/1.4 a friend loaned me. 

jrb77,
Click the "How it's made" link in my signature to this post to see details on the build out of the 240g tank. The other link is to our blog which has more photos. 

Glad you like it! It's a lot of work, but it's fun. 

Michael


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

That 240 is insane! I love how the plants are on the outside of the tank. Is that difficult to maintain that way?


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (May 17, 2009)

I can spend hours looking at those pictures. They are breath taking! The discus are my favorite!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm... I was sure I had detailed the bog on my website, but I guess that's still to come. Here is a diagram of the concept, though the implementation is somewhat different now. 
http://aquaticobsession.blogspot.com/2007/06/lighting.html

Here is tearing up the 3rd version and installing the 4th and current version:
http://aquaticobsession.blogspot.com/2008/01/bog-saga.html

The planting of the current bog:
http://aquaticobsession.blogspot.com/2008/01/bog-40.html

I'm not really happy with it though, so I'm thinking about version 5... it probably won't be what I'd really like to build because I'm working on starting a new business and don't have the time or money to dedicate to it, but at a minimum, I'd like to replant it with terrestrial plants and replace the continuous water flow with a timed watering system so they don't rot like many have in the past.

Michael


----------

